# Sending iPhone SMS through Mac



## pf03ho (Dec 27, 2007)

Sometimes I have to send out long SMS's but it takes way too long to type out on the iPhone.

Is there a way to connect the iPhone to the Mac and send an SMS by using the keyboard or copying and pasting something?


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

Use either Fido or Rogers online


----------



## pf03ho (Dec 27, 2007)

Alrite, thx


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

If you've jailbroken your iPhone, install Veency - it runs a VNC server on your phone. Connect via Chicken of the VNC, and you can use your mouse/keyboard to control/type on your iPhone!


----------

